# Shop Notes Issues 1 thru Most Current



## Pacdad (May 30, 2010)

Hey fellow LJ's. I am looking for anyone who may have a pdf file of Sop Notes Issues 1 thru the most current. I am an unemployed beginner woodworker. I have seen these on different sites, but all want money to download. I just do not have it. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Check out the Shopnotes yahoo group.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try this link…...... I have downloaded several …...

http://www.pcpotato.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=34&func=select&id=17&orderby=2&page=1

You may have to cut and paste as I couldn't get the link to imbed right…..

Hope this helps


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have every ShopNotes and just about every Woodsmith… idk how long it would take to send to you. I think its at least 4GB total. Your best to download a Torrent program example (Bittorrent) and then search for them in a creditable torrent search. I got mine that way and they all look great and work fine. I am in process of downloading every issue of Fine Woodworker and Popular Woodworking right now..


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I like ShopNotes and I got mine the same way Dcase above did.

I think I am beginning to notice they are now just offering more solutions to the same problems they solved before and not necessarily better ones. I was wondering how long they could come up with better jigs, fixtures, and shop furniture before they simply ran out of good ideas. I think they might be getting there. Nice magazine though.

Planeman


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on your copyright violations. Keep it up and before long there will be no ShopNotes.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks on the congratulations! I have the first 100 issues. What do you have?

Planeman


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm surprised Shop Notes doesn't make these availabe on CD or online. I was looking a few weeks back for past issues. All I was able to come up with was binders to hold a years work of the magazine:-((


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Theft is theft, whether you're unemployed or not, or the chances of getting caught are slim. This kind of thing isn't sharing, it's the same as walking into a store and walking out with a something you didn't pay for. You aren't sticking to the man or getting something for nothing, you're making it harder for people to make a living.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I agree, Bob.

It could be one of the reasons our subscription prices are rising…everyone else pays?

How fair is that?

I am as happy as the next guy to get something for free, but you seriously want 100+ free issues?


----------



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

Go to Barnes and Noble and sit down and read them. Its legalized copyright violation that everyone on this page has violated.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There is at least one that doesn't sit in Barnes and Noble to read for free)

I like free stuff too and have looked at the back issues on that site and probably will more too. I never thought about it being a pirate site before now; maybe a bit naive?, but never thought about it that way. I would buy a CD of back issues if one were available.

I am a online member of FWW so I haven't got their CD. Not really into furniture making, yet;-))


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Never been to a Barnes and Noble, so* not me either*.

What is it, a book store?* They would have all the issues*?


----------



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

its what you just described


----------



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

If you want a legal preview, read the cover of the magazine. Hence why some companies plastic wrap their magazines… so you have to buy it to read the pages.


----------



## Pacdad (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will find another way. Currently looking at CD from Wood Magazine.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Check Ebay, the trade and swap section of this site and Craigs list. I've gotten magazines from all three. Also, the publisher offers back copies - often at a discount.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I downloaded every issue for free because I couldn't find anywhere to buy back issues. I don't feel bad at all because I have a subscription to Woodsmith and I also buy all current Shopnotes off the shelf. I have supported them and have paid for a lot. However the only way I could find to get back issues was to download them. I don't really see it as stealing. If I printed all of these magazines and sold them then that would be different. Have none of you ever copied a VHS movie before or taped a game off the tv? I don't think prices are going up due to people downloading them either. Prices are going up because a lot of people are just not getting anymore due to economy. Same reason news paper and even the US mail is hurting. Why have stamp prices gone up so much recently?

Its kind of silly to even get upset about it. Usually the only people who get upset and call it stealing are the people who don't know how to do it. There is so much worse going on in the world that illegal and is hurting peoples jobs and it does not involve downloading some old magazines that have been photo copied into the computer.

And once again, I have a few years worth of woodsmith magazines and a stack of shopnotes and other misc magazines that I have paid for. I do support these companies and will continue to support them. I guess thats another reason I don't see it as wrong for me to download some old issues.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Shop Notes a and Woodsmith are the only ones I get and have for quite awhile. I didn't know about SN when it started :-(( I'll check out that WOOD CD, didn't know they put one out.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow! I didn't even know Bob Lang was on LJ's. I have just about everything he's ever written. I won't be downloading any Shop Notes out of respect for his work.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Dcase,

I have found that back issues of Shopnotes and WoodSmith magazine are routinely offered on EBay and if you are diligent and a "good" shopper you can build a collection of the actual magazines for a reasonable outlay of funds. I have a complete collection of WoodSmith and am currently working on completing my collection of Shopnotes.

Downloading scanned copies of the magazines is a violation of copyright law and contributes to the decline in the publishing industry.

Just my 2 cents worth…

Herb


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Dcase,

A lot of people know how to download copyright violated materials but choose not to do it. I believe most LJers who post here would have no trouble using a bittorrent client and search engine.

If that's the argument, I could say that most people who thinks there's nothing wrong with downloading pirated material, have likely never produced any meaningful work in their life, that they would not want to be stolen or taken for granted by others.

What if you don't get paid for going to work every day?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

You all sit there high and mighty but the truth be known we have all done it and if you can get things free why not if these mags and subs didnt like it they would of put a stop to it a long time ago so stop winghing and Dcase if you have the link ill have it


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Getting back issues of almost ANY magazine is now available thanks to our fine internet.

PacDad, I am sorry you are in difficult times, but I would suggest visiting the the Shopnotes website at http://www.shopnotes.com/extras/ and look at what you might want to build. Then go to eBay, or wherever, and buy the particular issue you are interested in.

I think everyone can agree that is an acceptable course of action.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Copyright Law gives EXCLUSIVE rights to the author or writer to publish and sell his thoughts and ideas on paper. . Just because someone puts it up on the web doesnt' make it right or legal. You can dance around it all you want but it you don't pay for it, it's theft, period.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

If anyone wants to get back issues of american woodworker you can go to google books just type in "american woodworker". Some kind of agreement must have been reached. There is lots of good stuff. I doubt the tool reviews will be too useful though (-:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I know this thread is nearly a year old, and I personally respect the copyright issue when it comes to magazines, books, and such but in a recent search I found something that struck me as very odd.

As I recently shared, I have been given a Motherload of WW resources in hard-copy. In trying to organize the various collections of magazines/books I have searched online for subject matter related to particular periodicals to find out what particular ISSUE a project was in and such. As a matter of fact, I was able to find that a Barrister Bookcase Project was in Issue #96 of FW and I happened to HAVE that issue in my new-to-me WW collection/library.

HOWEVER, when searching for an INDEX for "ShopNotes" I ran into the oddest situation. Various sources are apparently SELLING this ShopNotes Index as an individual item(buy their downloading service), OR you have to currently subscribe to the ShopNotes periodical. I have +10yr of hard-copy issues, why would I need to do that if all I want is the index to my existing decade of hard-copies?

WTF?!

I am NOT talking about the magazine, NOR the content material, BUT THE FRIGGIN' INDEX! Huh?! Isn't that like selling a car without a steering wheel?


----------



## JHW (Dec 23, 2011)

Dan from Grand Rapids

I have use a bit torrent search once but cant remember how to do it if you could give details I would be very greatfull.

As to the people who think it is stealing it is supply and demand the demand is definately there and Shopnotes REFUSES to help in fact they lied to me and said they don't exist. Having been in newspapers I know how self absorbed some writers are therefore I new they exiisted. I think Shopnotes is missing out on a significant revenue stream because I offered to buy them.

JHW


----------



## Carst (Apr 14, 2013)

Need to buy the issue that has the Router duplicator in it, I think it is #129?


> ?? How do I do that


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Shop notes does sell a back issue library. 
They also sell hard bound copies that are great
http://www.woodsmithstore.com/shopnotesvol.html

http://www.shopnotes.com/back-issue-library.php

I agree with Bob Lang . for those of you who can't relate to stealing written material think of it this way if you spent months,years working on a piece of furniture and someone took it you would have no problem calling it theft. Writer's and programmers spend months or years making there product and make there living doing so ,so when someone down loads it for free is that not stealing?


----------



## LookingGlass (Aug 17, 2012)

Dan - "Its kind of silly to even get upset about it. Usually the only people who get upset and call it stealing are the people who don't know how to do it. There is so much worse going on in the world that illegal and is hurting peoples jobs and it does not involve downloading some old magazines that have been photo copied into the computer."

Spinning it anyway you want to does not make it right or justify your actions. You gotta know deep down in your heart it is not right.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"I'm surprised Shop Notes doesn't make these availabe on CD or online."

You can buy their searchable DVD online with every issue in it. I bought it last year, then an upgrade that included all of 2012 issues also.

As a photographer that has images stolen, I am not a fan of copyright infringement.


----------



## Bunchgrass (Dec 4, 2013)

Am I stealing when I check out Fine Woodworking from the library and "copy" an idea for use in my own shop? Or even reading my friend's copy? It's one thing to protect the newstand/current issue or even recent issues but the whole bloody archive? Disallowiing dissemination of previously released information in the internet era is a form of censorship.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## Mas (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate to bring this topic back to life once again. but Shopnotes and Woodsmith are both online now. if you purchased their DVD's all you have to do is contact them and they will verify that you purchased the DVD and you will get the online index up the the issue on your dvd. if you subscribe to the magazine you will continue to get all new ones as they come out. 
if you don't subscribe I believe you only get the ones that are on your DVD.
and don't worry if you did like me and bought your DVD at the Woodsmith store directly rather than online. Customer Service just looks that information up in about a minute.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm surprised Shop Notes doesn't make these availabe on CD or online.

Here you go.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

An old thread I see but somehow I came across it. A deceased buddy of mine gave me 10 DVD's full of pdf files with complete collections of shopnotes, american woodworker, wood magazine and to many for me to remember right off hand. He said he got them from kickass torrent (if I remember right). I have no idea what he was talking about but you might google it. He told me they were free to him and wouldn't take anything for them….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good place to get a Trojan! ;-((


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Shop Notes last issue will be December 2014

I am sure that people not purchasing things from them in no way was cause for them shutting down or anything. You can get their entire library online and DVD.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sepeck, Heard last week that SN would no longer publish after the December issue.
With SN no longer publishing, I want to think that the people who downloaded the copies without paying affected that decision. I was a paid subscriber and thought it was a great magazine.

Also, other WW magazines are selling out or closing. I think it was American WW that merged with PW a few months back. My guess is there will eventually there will be two published magazines. With the rest publishing online only or closing.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the answer is complicated. Certainly people pulling content without paying for it is a contributing factor. Well written articles takes time and time takes money and/or passion/interest. Building a distribution network, printing, mailing, distributing, staffing, editing, maintaining a web presence all take money as well. You often cannot eat on passion. All that said there is a wealth of competing resources out there now and really only so many ways to build a work bench that isn't a variation of something already built.

If ShopNotes articles provide value, then one should pay for it. I either had a subscription or bought individual magazines as my finances and interests dictated over time. There are a ton of free alternatives out there otherwise so I have little sympathy for those that feel it's ok to simply take.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> If ShopNotes articles provide value, then one should pay for it. I either had a subscription or bought individual magazines as my finances and interests dictated over time. There are a ton of free alternatives out there otherwise so I have little sympathy for those that feel it s ok to simply take.
> 
> - sepeck


+ 1, I have many years of their hard copy. I will probably buy their DVD for convenience of searching. Nothing like having the best of both worlds ;-)

Seems like most non commercially supported freebies on the web have Trojans or malware of some kind. Cheaters beware!


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

I was a paid subscriber to SN for a few years but stopped because as someone else mentioned on this tread, there was or is only so many ways to build a workbench. I don't care to pay to read or see where someone fancied up a simple plan by adding all these wood gears, all-thread, sliders or any of that non-sense. I can see all that on youtube for free.

I can also right click on an image using googles image search and within maybe 20 minutes find someone's photo that will have the same plan that would cost me $15 to $20 for free.

As far as a hard copy magazine goes, I no longer buy any of them. I'd much rather have a pdf file. One can fit thousands upon thousands of pdf files on an external drive whereas the same number of hard copies would take up a large garage to store and searching for a specific file is as easy as using the search feature on your drive. I can find anything on my drive within seconds.

These publishing companies are not unlike the brick and mortar stores that online shopping has eliminated.


----------

